# 87 300zx mods



## HondaKiller (Aug 12, 2004)

where can i get parts for my 300zx. It has a vg30e and i dont know where to get the parst from. I would like to find engine internals like pistons racing cylinder head cam and stuff like that. If you know can you plz tell me.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Courtesy Nissan will have the heads or you can have yours reworked. If you have a VG30E don't waste your money it will be better to save up for a VG30ET. Basically you will make no power with the VG30E with all the parts you throw at it. I look at the VG30E as the newer VQ35DE you have to have a forced induction to make any real power gains (but there isn't a VQ35DET (TT)). Luckily for you you can get a VG30ET from a wrecked Z31T or from a distributor. But you can also waste your money on a VG30E and make no real power. JWT, Courtesy Nissan, MSA, Stillen, specialty Z, and a few others will have the parts available for your Z.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

dude you stole my name


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> dude you stole my name


What name? HEH post Number 666! :fluffpol:


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hondakillerZX


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HEY YEAH HE DID!!!! Ha ha ha ha ha- thats really f-ed up man!!!!!! You should change that shit to "unoriginalbastard" LOL...........even though we are all honda killers I suppose......but that was pretty damned gay man- I bet you hangout at high school football games too dont you? lol


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

lol


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

hondakillerZX said:


> dude you stole my name


HondaKiller = member #: 25910, registered August 12
hondakillerZX = member #: 26034, registered August 15

Conclusion: HondaKiller registered first.  He didn't steal your name.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Scott said:


> HondaKiller = member #: 25910, registered August 12
> hondakillerZX = member #: 26034, registered August 15
> 
> Conclusion: HondaKiller registered first.  He didn't steal your name.


Ownage.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Ownage.


HEH ZPWNAG3

Scary thing is I didn't notice the two different names. That is why I said "what name" because I thought he was talking to me and I was all sorts of confuZed. I think I got PWN3D too.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHA, I didnt notice it either!! LOL Hey hondakillerzx,you got owned man lol- You two most be long lost twins, thats funny as hell man-lol


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

damn......curse you hondakiller 3 days, 3 days


----------

